# Canon pro 100



## monkey44 (Aug 5, 2016)

Seems to me each time I turn this printer on, it cycles thru about a minute or longer "getting ready" ... then, when I hit the print button, it seems to do it all over again before the print will begin.

Then, when I start another print, it seems the print cage runs thru an entire process again, sounds like it's printing on the bed - almost like a cleaning cycle. THEN finally, it prints the image. But it shouldn't do a "cleaning cycle", if that's what it's doing, between each print.

Does this seem right to you all? I'd think it would cycle once when you turn it on, and then print with a minimal cycle time between prints. 

I'm using all Canon products - both print containers and ink -- not refills, just new cartridges every time I run out of a color.


----------



## Drum (Aug 5, 2016)

Sounds weird. I turned on my pro-10 today after 3 months it did it's warmup and then printed 2 prints with no problem or what you seem to describe. I know it is a slightly different printer but probably only in the number of Ink cartridges and the software to run them.
Do you regularly use the printer or just occasionally? If I do a larger run of prints it seems to run really well, and I really only ever print occasionally.


----------



## monkey44 (Aug 5, 2016)

I don't print often, but print multiple images when I do - it seems each time I hit print, it seems to "print one" empty, then pulls the paper in, then cycles again, then prints. And the cycle sounds like its either printing without paper or cycling the clean phase again ...

Altho', when it is actually out of paper, it won't print, it stops. But when the paper is loaded, it's almost like it 'ghost' prints one, then actually prints one.


----------

